# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت چیست؟

## ramezani72

برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت چیست؟ با چه زبانی انجام می شود و منابعش چیست

----------


## M_Hossaini

> برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت چیست؟ با چه زبانی انجام می شود و منابعش چیست


سلام استفاده از منابع موجود در شیرپوینت مانند لیست ها و کتابخانه ها برای مدیریت و ایجاد یک واسط کاربری برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت است 
این نوع برنامه نویسی ها مانند وب به دو دسته تقسیم می شود یک دسته برنامه نویسی سمت مشتری توسط info path , Sharepoiny Desiner  انجام می شود و برنامه نویسی سمت سرور که به کمک تکنولوژی دات نت و زبان های برنامه نویسی سی شارپ و وبی دات نت انجام می شود.
هم چنین برای ایجاد Bi  به کمک امکانات اسکیوال سرور می توان با ایجاد متا دیتا ها و دیتا مدل ها گزارشات را تهیه کرد.

----------

